# WTS: Rodgeeks SRF90MMF2 9' 1-4oz custom



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Rodgeeks SRF90MMF2 9' 1-4oz, built myself.
Blue and neon green wraps
Fuji reel seat
X-flock grips
Fuji Alconite K-frame guides
70/30 split

$175

Would prefer not to ship, but can get a tube and ship if need be. Add $35 for shipping costs.

Located in Louisa VA, halfway between Richmond and Charlottesville and close to Lake Anna.

Thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Metal Rod?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep, throws a stingsilver very well.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Whats the butt length to the center of the reel seat


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

18" to the bottom, 22" to the middle.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

OBX anytime soon


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nope, not until July, and not 100% sure about then.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Please close.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Still have it! $175 shipped.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Open to trades as well.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

If $175 shipped what's the price picked up?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Can do $150 picked up.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you send me an email? What are your trade interest? How far away from Charlottesville are you? 
willc24426 at yahoo.com


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Email on the way.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Still for sale.


----------

